

YouTube Introduces Tape Mode - CountHackulus
https://plus.google.com/+youtube/posts/Bwcf5eqFW4c

======
jstanley
This sounds cool, but has anyone managed to find a single video that it works
on? I can't.

~~~
CountHackulus
Found this one in my feeds: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV96zjowHhU>

Kind of seems like most of the videos uploaded today have it.

~~~
jstanley
Even that one I just get "error starting tape mode".

